# need help!!!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

okay i have a Kawasaki Prairie dog 360. I am looking to but a new set of rims, but i cant

remember the rim size... thats were you guys come in. i need to know the rim size. also all

the rim sizes that will fit. It would be really nice for a link of nice rims that will fit my atv that

are for sale. if you have any please post the pictures and price. thanks guys!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57338

page 49 user name Louiso white atv with a snow man in the pic
^^^^^^^^^ Link to a pic of my atv!!!!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe your rims should be 12" rims.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

And let me guess, once we find and price the rims you want you would like us to pay for them and mount them also.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*ha*

that is very funny

but no


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Reb;995565 said:


> And let me guess, once we find and price the rims you want you would like us to pay for them and mount them also.


I vote we go over there and drive the ATV around also with the new rims and tires and make sure that the are on the ATV correctly also.

www.highlifter.com

would have a forum about Kawaski's should be able to find the info there.

what year is your Praire?

My Dad has a 99 Kawi Praire and the Front Rim and Rear rims are differnet wanna say front's are 12" but the Rears are only 11"

wonder also either on highlifter or www.rockymountainatv.com if you break it down to your machine for rims if they give you the size's right from there web site.

good luck sublime out


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Sublime, I'm always up for a ride.

Front and back are 12" diameter but the front a 8" wide and back are 10" wide, at least the ones on my '03 are.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Reb;996603 said:


> Sublime, I'm always up for a ride.
> 
> Front and back are 12" diameter but the front a 8" wide and back are 10" wide, at least the ones on my '03 are.


I here ya on the ride part.

Hows the 3pt Snow Blower working for you out there this year?

sublime out.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i think it is an 05


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

It seems to be doing pretty good. It would be nice though if the tractor had about 10 more hp.








Haven't had to use it a lot though, our snowfall has been pretty pitiful this year. About 60% of normal.


----------

